

Tell HN: Our launch press email and press page - vaksel
http://blog.styleguidance.com/post/301539346/our-launch-press-email-and-press-page

======
vaksel
hey guys, here is the press email and the press page from Style Guidance
launch. I know a few of you were asking me to post this, so here it is

